# Recommendation on Small 2-speaker Cabinet Speaker



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Home Theater: Home Audio, Speakers, Receivers, Home Theater Systems


Shopping for Home Audio? Our Virginia-based experts love helping folks find the right gear. Get FREE 2-day shipping and free lifetime tech support with your order.




www.crutchfield.com





there is a lot more going on than your telling us.

Connecting 4 speakers to 2 positions gets tricky, As long as the impedance of both speakers is the same on Left and Right it can be done. Loose one speaker and blow out the channel. Done that been there and bought the T shirt. 









Sound Bars at Crutchfield


Shopping for Sound Bars? Our Virginia-based experts love helping folks find the right gear. Get FREE 2-day shipping and free lifetime tech support with your order.




www.crutchfield.com





great people that answer the phone, will shoot straight with you and know the products better than I do.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

A little confusing. Each speaker box has two speakers, one for each channel? Does the amp have distinct L and R outputs?


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

TiredDigger said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know very little about AV and I’m trying to accomplish the following:
> 
> ...


A cabinet that contains two speakers is a two way speaker, usually a woofer and a tweeter. Another is a 3 way, woofer, mid range and a tweeter. I have tower speakers that are 3.5 way and contain 5 speakers inside each cabinet.

You can try a "Y" connector out of you amp to connect two different speakers to each "Y". And have 4 speakers playing, it will still be in stereo 2 channel. Any subwoofer involved?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Racinmason said:


> A cabinet that contains two speakers is a two way speaker, usually a woofer and a tweeter. Another is a 3 way, woofer, mid range and a tweeter. I have tower speakers that are 3.5 way and contain 5 speakers inside each cabinet.
> 
> You can try a "Y" connector out of you amp to connect two different speakers to each "Y". And have 4 speakers playing, it will still be in stereo 2 channel. Any subwoofer involved?


That's why I asked my question. It sounds like the OP has two speakers per box, but each box has one speaker each for L and R channels and separate wiring for each . . . maybe.

A two-or-three way speaker set usually has a crossover circuit in there somewhere to filter what part of the signal goes to what speaker.


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

lenaitch said:


> That's why I asked my question. It sounds like the OP has two speakers per box, but each box has one speaker each for L and R channels and separate wiring for each . . . maybe.
> 
> A two-or-three way speaker set usually has a crossover circuit in there somewhere to filter what part of the signal goes to what speaker.


I don't think we have enough info for sure, maybe a pic would help.
I think each of his boxes has 2 speakers and a crossover. It will have 2 connections in back, + and - or red/black.


----------

